# Heartworm preventative?



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

What does everyone use? 

We went off them over the winter because of the shortage of Sentinel/Interceptor. Need to find something new. Vet, knowing that we are fairly adverse to chemicals/pesticides, is recommending Heartgard.

Thoughts?

v.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We use Trifexus (combo flea and heart worm). We used to use Heart Guard though when Miles was a puppy and he did fine on it. Our vet wants Miles on heart worm prevention because we live right on a lagoon.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Ivermectin.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We do Heartguard. It's a chewable so very easy to give.

We also live on Lake Erie.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We do heartgard too. Wilson is 6 months and seems unbothered by it.

I had cats on heartgard for years... It's showing up in our area so our vets really recommend we get preventive treatment.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Living 1/4 mile from the Mississippi river, its a requirements to use heartworm prevention year round. We use Trifexis (ComboGuard @ VCA clinics) with great success. He's never had a flea on him and in the 2 years I've had him and he just tested negative for heartworms last week. Works for us


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I live on a lake in Michigan, so we get plenty of mosquitoes in the summer. Willie gets "Heartgard Plus", once a month, year round. It prevents heartworm disease and also treats and controls ascarid and hookworm infections in dogs. 

I do not treat for fleas unless I see fleas. Never have.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We had a summer drought with a mild winter. Then a little better on rain fall summer, and another mild winter.
Ive had to start using Revolution on the dogs. Every wild animal around us is covered in fleas, so treating the yard won't keep them off the dogs. I love Texas but the bugs love it too.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Heart guard ive used it for 10 years in the state were the state bird is the mosquito never had a problem I buy on the internet form petbucket and it comes from New zealand in the mail costs 16.00 for 6 months. If your viz is less that 40 pounds you can split them and use them for 12 months


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I use Heartgard Plus. Lots of mosquitoes in MN/IA! At least in the summer. 

Heartgard is just ivermectin (for heartworms only), while Heartgard Plus also has a de-wormer, pyrantel, in it. As mswhipple said, the Plus treats roundworm and hookworm infestations as well.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

... Because they do have a tendency to pick up and eat nasty stuff off the ground.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

We use Triflexus.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Switched to Hearguard from Trifexis. We are trying the natural oils for fleas/ticks. Way too early to evaluate that now.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Iverhart


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

We use Heartgaurd.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I did the test 2 weeks ago and got a negative for heart worm. As expected there is maybe 1 reported case in the Portland Oregon area over the last 10yrs. I went ahead and got him on a six month regimen just because we will be traveling some this summer. I noticed he was really lethargic for 2 days after treatment. Heart guard.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our dogs take Iverhart.


----------



## LifewithLouie (Jan 11, 2013)

We use Trifexis. Mainly because the breeder prefers Ivermectin (Heartgard) not be given to her dogs. My only real complaint with Trifexis is that it's like a pill to Louie rather than a meaty treat, so it takes a bit of work to get him to eat it.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Heartworm preventative?*



LifewithLouie said:


> We use Trifexis. Mainly because the breeder prefers Ivermectin (Heartgard) not be given to her dogs. My only real complaint with Trifexis is that it's like a pill to Louie rather than a meaty treat, so it takes a bit of work to get him to eat it.


I cut the tablet into 4 pieces and throw it in his food. Seems to work much easier that way


----------



## LifewithLouie (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Re: Heartworm preventative?*



dmak said:


> LifewithLouie said:
> 
> 
> > I cut the tablet into 4 pieces and throw it in his food. Seems to work much easier that way
> ...


----------

